# Slow swarm start but now starting to heat up Pics of a few swarms



## twgreen3 (Aug 22, 2008)

Like the pics, looks like your going to have a good year. Good luck with all those bees.


----------



## iahawk (May 19, 2009)

Fantastic photos--love the one on the red boards.


----------



## beenerds (Apr 24, 2010)

The macro setting on my friends camera works well for the close ups


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

I like the one on the red board too!


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice!:thumbsup:

C2


----------

